# Could really use everyones help!!



## Shelllover (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello all!! I entered my dog in a contest and I don't have a lot of people on my friends list so I was really hoping you could help me out and vote for her. You can vote every 24 hours and the contest doesn't last long. I'd be so grateful thank you!! http://bit.ly/149vljL[/size]


----------



## ascott (Sep 2, 2013)

Good luck, I am not any help...I am like one of the 5 people in the world that does not facebook....


----------



## TommyZ (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: RE: Could really use everyones help!!*



ascott said:


> Good luck, I am not any help...I am like one of the 5 people in the world that does not facebook....



Youre not alone, TFO is my only social media, no FB for me, lol.... Sorry im useless to you as well, best of luck, hope you win!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Sep 3, 2013)

I . voted for you

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorry can't help no Facebook.

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------

